# Masterful bit of engineering, But not woodworking.



## Karson (May 9, 2006)




----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, that guy has skills and a lot of confidence.
Good brakes too.

Steve


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thats crazy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey dad ,

i have a big date tonight ,

can i borrow the track-hoe ?


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazing, How'd they get it down ?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

pretty amazing


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

neat Karson thanks for sharing


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## chscholz (Mar 29, 2007)

And it's green.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Talk about recession! Way too much time on their hands!!


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

well yeah, but does it dig dirt?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*That was great Karson.*


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Quite the show…I wanted to see him back down too.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Das war sehr gut.. Danke Shoen.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Whoa Dude--That's cool!


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Let's see. Climb an excavator to the top of a building to dig a hole? Prety neat method though


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

confidence in the welding skills for sure


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Makes my machinations with the router this afternoon look pretty plebian…............Thanks Karson.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

so does grown men play with toy´s

thank´s Karson it was fun to see

Dennis


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to see him bring it back down


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

a friend who is a heavy equip operator sent me this. he was impressed


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

The operator is thinking, Ok, I got it up here, how in the world do I get back down now. Mommy!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Amazing, thanks Karson.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

reminds me of a cross between transformers and king kong.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Mad skill Karson


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

My palms were sweating watching that! I think Wetten Dass is my new favorite show that doesn't air here in America. I've seen one other skit from them where they had a girl guess which Lego Star Wars characters they had chosen for her from a huge collection while she was blindfolded. They put them in her mouth so she could feel which ones they were. She got most of them right.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

No brakes.
You can see a close-up where they show these hooks between the tracks engaging the tower and clamping on.

I would love to have been there. awesome!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I was an okay operator in my day, but this guy is good.

At first I thought hey he's not wearing a helmet…then I thought a helmet won't really help if things go wrong! LOL!

Thanks for posting this Karson.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Fun stuff.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been running an excavator for 17 years now and I'd say he has put alot of faith in the hydraulic lines and fittings. I have been lucky enough to run two brand new machines and I know that their were alot of lose bolts and fittings on both machines, but I would think that this machine had been gone over with a fine tooth comb several times and yes that man has skill. Glad you shared it with use.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, that was awesome.


----------

